# Evo vs. SL vs. Proto CT



## tampa54 (Feb 11, 2011)

Was looking for some advice on a choice between these 3. I'm 6'0" 190 lbs, size 11 boot. Going to most likely be purchasing the 32 lashed FT and Rome 390 Boss's.

I'm an experienced freerider but am now starting to hit the park and need a board to keep up. I've heard the Evo is good for what I'm looking for, but am not sure about stabiliy for bombing groomers, as I've heard mixed reviews. The Evo is what I'm leaning toward so please let me know if you think I'm making a bad choice.

Should I just wait for the Proto CT? Or go with the SL? Haven't bought a board in a few years when I got a Premier T5 in 07 offseason at a discount, but with NS jumping in popularity so much, if I go with this year's Evo or SL should I try to get a deal in the offseason or jump on one now in fear of them selling out?

Am a little undecided about length as well, 158 or 161? Thanks for any input guys.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd lean toward waiting for the Proto CT. From the reviews I've read, it seems like the perfect blend between the Evo and SL, at least for me. I'm not a huge jibber, so I would find the slightly stiffer Proto advantageous in most situations.

If you're wanting a jib heavy board, definitely go toward the Evo. If you're looking for something more for jumps and what not, I'd wait for the Proto.


----------



## tampa54 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, I'm really looking for a quiver-killer as I live in FL, hard to bring multiple boards with me. Seen some positive comments about the Proto's jibbing so think I will try and stick it out and wait. That being said, if I see a helluva deal on the Evo or SL this offseason I might not have the willpower to resist.

As far as the Proto goes, at 190 lbs should I be looking at the 157 or 160 with the blunt tips and increased effective edge?


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

tampa54 said:


> Thanks for the tips, I'm really looking for a quiver-killer as I live in FL, hard to bring multiple boards with me. Seen some positive comments about the Proto's jibbing so think I will try and stick it out and wait. That being said, if I see a helluva deal on the Evo or SL this offseason I might not have the willpower to resist.
> 
> As far as the Proto goes, at 190 lbs should I be looking at the 157 or 160 with the blunt tips and increased effective edge?


If it's your only board I would put you on the 160.


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

What's wrong with the SL guys? That's a great all-mountain freestyle board with great reviews all over the web. You want something for park and groomers, I feel you'll be doing more jumping than rails? I think both Evo and SL are great for you, and you shouldn't ignore that great deal.

If you want lots of buttering and rails: Evo

If you want all mountain performance, great jumping and a bit less (ofcourse still possible) jibbing: SL

If you think that other one is exacly in the middle, wait. But I don't think it will make a lot of a difference, it won't be exacly in the middle and you'll still be making the same choice as you're doing with these two boards


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

For me the reason the Proto is interesting is the carbonium topsheet and the graphics. Not a huge fan of the SL graphics. yes graphics are at the bottom of the list of factors but it's still a factor


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

My vote would be for a 161 SL. I am 195lbs 5'10 and that is what I ride as my go anywhere board. Jumps great, floats great, Even dealt with a mach 12 run down an icy black trail to ski patrol yesterday.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

If you find a good deal on an SL, go for it. Otherwise, the Proto will be a supreme choice of a board for you.

And you are very right for being interested in the Carbonium topsheet. I looooooooooove it.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Does anyone no how the proto is jibbing wise. soryy for the thread jack


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SHREDDER97 said:


> Does anyone no how the proto is jibbing wise. soryy for the thread jack


The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 Never Summer Proto CT Used and Abused

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks leo. Has anyone jibbed with this board


----------



## tampa54 (Feb 11, 2011)

The carbonium top sheet definitely adds to the durability for sure. Not that any extra was needed, as all the NS line seems virtually indestructible. I like the SL but think it might be too stiff as I plan on spending more and more time in the park/jibbing. All 3 are close enough that I think there really isn't a wrong choice, and opinions will always vary. Good to hear specific thoughts though, really appreciate the input guys.


----------



## tampa54 (Feb 11, 2011)

Leo said:


> The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 Never Summer Proto CT Used and Abused
> 
> :thumbsup:


You jacked my link! This is the only real reference I've seen to jibbing in any of the reviews....


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Brady Farr-Hotlap on Vimeo

Proto being ridden.

Theres a few jibs in the vid.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks man. Looks like this is definitly my next board.


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

little devil said:


> Brady Farr-Hotlap on Vimeo
> 
> Proto being ridden.
> 
> Theres a few jibs in the vid.


I just looked at one of their other videos, and omgg, sooooooooooooooooooo many evos and revolvers..


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

There isn't a huge difference between the SL and Evo in terms of flex. The SL is one of the softest all mountain boards I've ever ridden. 

IMO, the SL is a do everything board.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

can do everything from backcountry, bombing groomers, to park and pipe with the SL.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

little devil said:


> Brady Farr-Hotlap on Vimeo
> 
> Proto being ridden.
> 
> Theres a few jibs in the vid.


Watching this video, makes me wish the proto came out this year so I can get it for a little cheaper during the summer. Damn it looks like a fun board. I'm sure the SL will be too


----------



## tampa54 (Feb 11, 2011)

NS Sale right now...10% off

Daddies Board Shop: Snowboard and Longboard Skateboard Shop: Sector 9 Longboards, Loaded Longboards, Never Summer Snowboards, Gravity Skateboards, Salomon Snowboards, Rome Snowboards, Landyachtz Longboard Skateboards, Arbor Sports and More. - Home

Limited sizes and quantities available, just called and 2 158 Evo's left. 158/161 Evo, 164 SL, 164 Revolver, among others.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

WHOisDAN said:


> There isn't a huge difference between the SL and Evo in terms of flex. The SL is one of the softest all mountain boards I've ever ridden.
> 
> IMO, the SL is a do everything board.


How much do you weigh?

I think a lot has to do with the riders weight...im a light weight so im sure the SL for me would be more of a pure free ride deck


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

jliu said:


> How much do you weigh?
> 
> I think a lot has to do with the riders weight...im a light weight so im sure the SL for me would be more of a pure free ride deck


155 - 160 lbs


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

jliu said:


> How much do you weigh?
> 
> I think a lot has to do with the riders weight...im a light weight so im sure the SL for me would be more of a pure free ride deck


not really... the less you weigh the smaller board you get (assuming NS adjusts flex slightly for size)


----------

